# Snow day



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

While the North East was watching it snow I had a request to supply a local establishment with some fish for Super Sunday. I called my deckhand Jay and his wife Tabitha to help me with this task. The only bad weather we saw was on TV. When we got to our first place I hooked up on the first cast. It was a very nice one but it came off just before it was in net range. This set my day. We found a lot of shorts there and managed 3 for the box before I decided to move on.










On our next stop we settled in for continuous fishing. We stayed in one place and let the fish run past us the rest of the day. Our short to keeper was about 5 to one making for a lot of action. As the day progressed we had to shed layers. The winds died down and the sun as well as the action was heating us up. Jay was the hot hand of the day and this scene was repeated time and time again.










Unfortunately we lost 6 big fish today but this fish did not get away.










This particular fish had 3 mullet in it's belly and I think it hit our small shrimp for desert. One of the mullet in it was 14 inches.










Around 2:00 we had a box full of keeper redfish and called it for the day. If we had landed the six big ones that threw the hooks or broke off we would have been in 2 hours earlier.










As Jay washed the boat I went to work cleaning the fish. We were debating the count of 14 or 15 and I miscounted and we ended up one fish short of our 15 fish limit. If this was a trip I would have taken them all out and counted as I have done many times but it was just a meat run so being short 1 fish did not really matter.










Life is Good!
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice report, and of course, it appears you were fishing Louisiana.
Before someone jumps on you about Florida Limits.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

I live in Empire, La and fish out of there and Venice. I did post this in the out of area section. Most people here already know that but thanks for clearing things up for those that like to pick. I mistakenly put in offshore instead of inshore though.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang! You guys killed it. Enjoyed the report, keep it up.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I was thinking what Tom mentioned. Maybe we can keep a stringer like that one day. Thanks for sharing capt


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

The Cloud in that second photo looks like his rod is Smoking....................good report!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

capthoop said:


> I live in Empire, La and fish out of there and Venice.


Spent allot of time in Bay Adams growing up, next to the Crows Nest, with Jack flying his flag.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Bay Adams has changed Sooooo much in the 12 years I have been here. A lot of the land is gone.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

yum yum blackened redfish!!


----------

